# How to get rid of cat urine smell under house?



## Pheasant283 (Mar 24, 2010)

Recentlly purchased and moved into a trailer house. Previous owners had the skirting off for a while they were redoing siding and in the mean time cats got under it and used it as a bathroom. And cat smell permeates throughout the house. At first I thought the smell was in the carpet, but you can smell cats in pretty much every room so I am pretty sure the smell in comming from underneath. Looking at options of how to get rid of the cat smell underneath the house.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

If you are smelling it strongly in the house, I'm betting that the smell is due to urine in the house. It may be under the house as well, but likely it is in your carpet or sheet rock.


----------



## Kansas2014 (Jan 14, 2014)

Try spreading some lime under the house. It will absorb the cat urine odor and any other odors as well. Don't forget to put the skirting back on. 

If you find that there is cat odor in the house, use baking soda and a 50/50 mixture of white cider vinegar and water. On carpets, sprinkle the baking soda. Then come back with your 50/50 mix in a spray bottle and wet the area where you sprinkled the baking soda. It will boil up and bubble like crazy. Let it sit for 30 min or so, then scrub w a brush, wet it with water, scrub again, dry, vaccum. The vinegar smell will linger for a few hours but as it dries it goes away and takes the cat smell with it. Sounds like alot but anything's better than cat smell in the house.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

This stuff really really works. I have used it to get the skunk smell off the dogs. We rode home with the dogs in the car and the windows rolled up. There was a tenant when I bought the building that had tom cats that sprayed in the corner of the apartment on the plaster and hardwood floor. I booted his butt out ASAP. Two applications of Odor Mute and the smell was gone.

You do have to apply it directly to the urine. There are bigger sizes available if you need to cover a bigger area.

Every dog owner should carry one in the glove box for when Fido meets up with a skunk.

http://www.amazon.com/Odormute-Unsc...UTF8&qid=1389976976&sr=8-10&keywords=odormute


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

The is a product called Active Plus, or something like that is available on the market.

My aunt bought a foreclosure home that had housed 9 cats. It smelled so bad that I started gagging when I pulled up on the street. The Active Plus worked wonders for that place!!!

There are lots of other brand names of the same stuff...but it does work. 

Not sure how it will work under the trailer, but it will work in the interior.


----------



## ann in tn (Nov 25, 2007)

One other problem may be that the cats got into the insulation while the skirting was off. We had that problem in a home we owned and had to remove the insulation, replace it and then stapled chicken wire over that to keep them out.


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Don't forget male cats spray their urine and it might not be on floors or the ground but on walls. Fun, I know. Had the problem in this house. Just another place to check for the urine and treat.


----------



## jingle5616 (Mar 18, 2004)

I recommend that you to purchase a small hand held black light. These little lights will highlight the urine and you can at least figure out where the problem lies. If the cat urine is truly under the house you might be able to get rid of the odor using a couple of different products. The best ones I've used have a bacteria in them that literally eats the urine. I've also used a product called Odorban that was more of a masking type agent, but worked remarkable well. If it's in the insulation you will have to remove and replace it. 

If the urine is on the inside of the house I've had no luck with any product except oil based kilz paint which seals right over the stains and thus odors. All of these products are expensive, so I really urge you to spend $10 on the black light so you know what you are dealing with.


----------



## JoePa (Mar 14, 2013)

The moral of the story is - don't get a male cat unless you neuter him - they will spray all over the place - and it crystallizes once it drys - and it is very difficult to get rid of - 
that raises a question - do neutered male cats still spray like they do when not neutered? - any one know -


----------



## WV Farm girl (Nov 26, 2011)

Depends on age of neutering. If young, no but if mature before neutering much more likely to continue spraying. 
Females will sometimes spray too.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

My guess is that the cat has gotten into the duct work! I had a case where the cat had taken up residence in a mobile home. That was 2 years ago....the home is still vacant. I have tried everything, disenfectants, organic products from pet supply stores, products from ag supply, and finally painted over floor numerous times with oil base paint. It still stinks on a hot day.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

> I recommend that you to purchase a small hand held black light. These little lights will highlight the urine and you can at least figure out where the problem lies. If the cat urine is truly under the house you might be able to get rid of the odor using a couple of different products. The best ones I've used have a bacteria in them that literally eats the urine. I've also used a product called Odorban that was more of a masking type agent, but worked remarkable well. If it's in the insulation you will have to remove and replace it.
> 
> If the urine is on the inside of the house I've had no luck with any product except oil based kilz paint which seals right over the stains and thus odors. All of these products are expensive, so I really urge you to spend $10 on the black light so you know what you are dealing with.


When we were in apt management...we did the same thing--had to use Kiltz and some of the drywall we had to replace because of male cats..

Wishing you a lot of luck Pheasant


----------

